# My new Czech pup.



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Just got him last night. Sticking with the name the breeder gave him, Immo, it seems to work well with him.

His pedigree, Mating test - German Shepherd Dog

He is one of the most fearless 8 week pups I have seen. Our 3 year old wasn't happy at first once she noticed he was in the house and reacted to him, didn't phase him, a few minutes later he was nipping at her. (BTW they get along much better now, I would say another week or so, I might let Molly play with him, right now plays with him through the ex-pen)

Started house breaking him and did a little bit of focus training with him today. He has had zero accidents in the house in the last 24 hours. Pretty happy about it. I can't wait till I start doing more fun stuff with him.

I hope his toe penciling markings stay as he gets older.

A few pics.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Adorable!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nice pup!

My pup are your pup share some similar lines. 

My pup: Wild Winds Zephyr of Cognac - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He's incredibly cute!

You said you're sticking with the name the breeder gave him but I don't think you ever said the name?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> He's incredibly cute!
> 
> You said you're sticking with the name the breeder gave him but I don't think you ever said the name?


Immo, is his name I believe?


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

Aww he's really cute.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Cute cute!


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes,Immo. I plan to spend the next week or two just working on his focus and teaching his name, yes, and no. Then start working on the commands. 

We bought a exercise pen and highly recommend it for any new puppy owner.

Oh did I mention, he didn't cry his first night in the crate.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats, he is a handsome pup!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

congrats and good luck with him. Keep working on focus and engagement for a long time. Can't get too much of that.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Little guy is doing great, one of his ears as been going up and down all day, zero accidents in the house for 48 hours, and just made it about 5 hours in crate without a potty break. (I was impressed by this, he wouldn't go before we left for dinner (about 3hrs) and was expecting to come back and have to give him bath.) 

The puppy continues to impress me.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's adorable! He already looks like a boy


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

He is very cute...his coloring will get lighter when he sheds his puppy coat...but then will darken again...you see that ring on his tail....that is the darkness he will continue to carry....pencil toes will remain...you may see more darkening on the legs as he grows...a raw diet will help those ears to be strong...my last litter ears were up before 8 wks and never came back down..even through teething.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Very cute looking dog. I got my pup from Jinopo (Jago x Gama mating) as well and he is 14 months old now. 3x linebred on Grim as well. 

Your pup being linebred on Cordon & Grim will bring some excellent workability. What are your plans for him?

Congrats!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulationsn your adorable little guy!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous. Love his toes.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Ace952 said:


> Very cute looking dog. I got my pup from Jinopo (Jago x Gama mating) as well and he is 14 months old now. 3x linebred on Grim as well.
> 
> Your pup being linebred on Cordon & Grim will bring some excellent workability. What are your plans for him?
> 
> Congrats!


Unfortunately I will more than likely be stuck training by myself for the next two years. So will probably focus on tracking and obedience while we are here in the Azores, so what we do after two years depends on my next assignment. Other than the local cattle dogs, I have yet to see any other working or sport dogs on the island.

On a side note, the cattle breed on this island, Barbado da Terceira is very fun to watch and probably like the dogs the GSD were founded on. A very raw working breed, only bred for cattle herding and home protection, yet to have that ability dulled by the show ring. Not to mention the Barbado is disgustingly cute after their tails are docked and ears are cropped. The traditional ear crop of the Azores is unique, it looks like round teddy bear ears.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

One ear up today, yesterday it kept going up and down, today its fully up. Other ear is playing the yoyo game today. 

House breaking is going great, the easiest I have ever had house breaking a puppy, I hope the rest of the training goes well. I am using a ex-pen for him and highly recommend anyone raising a young puppy. Right now I am still working with the older dog and the puppy. I never noticed that Molly is so nervous around other dogs, when the puppy is behind the ex-pen, they are great buddies, but when he is running around she becomes very nervous.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

BlackJack said:


> He has had zero accidents in the house in the last 24 hours.


Let me just knock on some wood for you. haha. Cute pup. I love those puppy paws.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Both ears are now up, just shy of 9 weeks old, had the first real accident in the house today, and I take the blame for it. I though he was done and brought him in so I could take the older dog out. When I came in Immo, had taken the most epic poop ever, I mean as in "how could all this have fit in this pup" kinda of poop.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Super handsome! He has very nice coloring. Love those ears!


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Immo goes to the beach for the first time. He had fun stayed about 30 minutes till he got tired. Also let him see his first Cow.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gosh he's pretty! Beautiful scenery too. His ears will go up and down and sideways until he's finished teething but they sure look great now


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

talk about one adorable pup!


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Food drive isn't what I expected from a new pup, not sure if he just too distracted right now. Also he has no interest in a ball yet.

On the ears, my last GSD ears went up at 10 weeks and never went back down again.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

flirtpole may help with the prey(ball) drive. What are you feeding him? He's been cleared of parasites? Many times that makes the appetite a bit off if they have worms.
I love the pics!


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> flirtpole may help with the prey(ball) drive. What are you feeding him? He's been cleared of parasites? Many times that makes the appetite a bit off if they have worms.
> I love the pics!


I guess the food drive is more of, I was expecting him to tear my fingers off for treats, instead he takes them a few times, and then tries to find the source of these treats and goes for that instead.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Update on Immo, his food drive is off the charts and prey is starting to develop, still working on fetching though, he will chase after the ball, only to bring back a stick.

He is growing fast, but seems a bit skinny to me, I will try to take him to vet Friday to have him checked out for worms. He was 22.7 lbs at the 10 week mark.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He's a cutie. That was about where we were at the 11 week mark (we are at 14 weeks tomorrow)


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

BlackJack said:


> Update on Immo, his food drive is off the charts and prey is starting to develop, still working on fetching though, he will chase after the ball, only to bring back a stick.
> 
> He is growing fast, but seems a bit skinny to me, I will try to take him to vet Friday to have him checked out for worms. He was 22.7 lbs at the 10 week mark.


This picture wants me to reach down pick him up and hug him.

What a cute little face.

Adorable pup.

oops I thought it would bring in the picture... it's the one where he is on leash looking up.


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

wow, he looks exactly like kendra at that age. she's still got her dirty toe marks. people absolutely love that part about her.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> He's a cutie. That was about where we were at the 11 week mark (we are at 14 weeks tomorrow)


But you can see his ribs sometimes when he walks.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

BJ...there is nothing wrong with that. You want him to grow nice and slow. He has a long time to fill out and get big.

What are you feeding him, how much and how often? He is one good looking dog and I have no doubt that you will be pleased with him.

Linebreeding on Grim will bring a lot of drive so take the time now to work on sit, come, down and focus. No leash ...just use food.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Ace, he is on the Diet Hans recommends, he eats 3 times a day, and probably eats more than I do a day.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is getting BIG and sooooo stinken cute!!!


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

He's adorable and I LOVE LOVE LOVE reading your progression!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

So freaking cute!!! :wub:

Has anyone noticed that Sables are much more prevelent these days?


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

[QUOTE

Has anyone noticed that Sables are much more prevelent these days? [/QUOTE]


I think that its people can afford a working line, not showline. I wanted one, I just couldnt afford the 4k price tag for the pet quality.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

keep him on Hans plan that he has outlined and he will be fine. You sounds very happy and it's great that he has you for a owner.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> So freaking cute!!! :wub:
> 
> Has anyone noticed that Sables are much more prevelent these days?


Looking at the web you'd think they were. However, this forum is kind of an echo chamber. We're a very focused and specific interest group, but our pets are in no way indicative of the average pet owning public...


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

who is this Hans fellow?


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Small update from last week. Took him out trick or treating, and he love it, still isn't afraid of anything. Prey drive has really started to develop, as in he can't move more than 2-3 steps without picking something up to shake.
Coat pigment is getting darker and darker. Ears this week are finally 100% up, the left one was little crooked last week.

Going to have him checked for worms when I go in for his last puppy shot. He is full of energy, but is still way to skinny in my opinion. It looks like have been starving him.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Well got his last shots and had to have him dewormed. If he is this much of a **** raiser with worms, I dread him in a week or so once he recovers. We have to take him back next week and have him checked and dewormed again.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He's adorable...going to be another good looking hunkster sable!


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Four month update. Prey drive has really kicked in, in fact he can't go 2 feet without picking something up and shaking the crap out of it, and then will see something else that "needs" shaked and drop that and go to it. Food drive is off the chart, we moved him back on to a quality dry food (Blue Buffalow) for the time being, he seems to have a sensitive stumach on meat, but turned a back on him for a minute and next thing you know he was dragging a unopened 30 lbs bag of dog food across the house.

Molly and him get a long very well, though she did try dominate him today by humping him, he wouldn't have it and sent her running away.

His territorialism has came in, he chased off two much larger dogs the other day when we took him out to potty.

Still hasn't shown any real sign of fear yet, on a walk with him the other day, neighbor has a rottie outside behind a fence which charged it, and Immo two feet away just looked at the barking/snarlling dog like it was crazy and we went on our way like nothing happened.

Though its not always a good thing, he found out he can climb to high points around the house and do aerial leaps at the other dog/cat/person to attack/play with them. I am afraid he is going to hurt himself.

But here is a 4 month pic of him and Molly together after playing for 2 hours nonstop. I wouldn't dare leave them alone for 2 minutes together because I am sure they would distroy the house.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

he looks great.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

What a cutie! Can I steal his toes?


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey it is so good to see your pup. I should have said to you to make sure that you get him wormed. I had no idea about deworming till mine was about 6 months old. It wasn't pretty.

BJ...definitely watch their interaction together, always supervised. I have a new pup and I keep her and my 16 month old seperated. She has been with me for a week now and they have only had literally about 4 minutes of time together. I will keep them separated until much later. It stops the whole dominance thing which can hurt development and more importantly you want the pup to only bond to you. Right now, when one dog is out, the other is in the crate.

I really like your pup and it looks like you guys are having a world of fun together. Keep us updated with pics and a video!!


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Ace they are never unsupervised... They spend about 2 hour a day together playing right now.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok great! 

Love the coloring of your pup.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

It took 2 months to work at that... First it was a minute before we had to separate them, just this week have they truely been getting along. She cleaned his ears today, I mean so well they turned inside out, he tried to do the same... She didn't care for it.

I wish I had someone on this island to train with though. I think that's going to be my biggest issue with him.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Well his prey drive has nicely developed. It seemed like over night he decided its fun to chase a ball and bring it back. **** I don't even have to throw it, just throw it on the floor and plays with it like a cat.

Though he goes crazy for tug, even now with half his teeth missing he still wants to play. I had to stop the other day because his gums were bleeding and he still wanted to play.

I need to work some on his basic obedience now, he is starting to get a little wild. I have neglected it to work on his prey drive.

He will be 5 months old at the end of the month.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Short update on the little guy.


At 5 months old I believe is nearly his most favorite thing in the world. He will stop at almost anything to get a bite on one of tug toys. Today I let him have one and picked another one up. To have to leaping to bite the new toy, only problem he forgot his mouth was already full!

Thankfully his targeting is getting better, I had quite a few bites to the hands a few weeks ago when he had almost no teeth.

His adult teeth about 80% fully in now, so I am still cautious at tug with him, since he will play till his gums bleed, **** he lost puppy teeth playing tug. I might try to get the wife video tape the tug play tomorrow.

Him and Molly are more playmates now, once let out of his crate and she is allowed in the room, a nice war starts for 30 minutes till one or both get tired and lay down. Molly love to play with him, he usually gets sassy and snaps at her for to leave him alone. He would much rather play with me or his toys, after that initial burst of "holy crap is been 12 hours since we last played" is out of his system.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

*The one year update with pics*

Immo is finally one today. I have been meaning to post up my thoughts on him for sometime, in honor of his first birthday, I thought would I do just that. 

First of all he is quite the handful at times, really almost too much of a dog for me, but he is a blast to play with. He has a fairly high prey drive and would rather be chasing a ball or playing tug than laying around. It wasn't till around his 10 month mark till he started to settle down in the house. If you were not playing with him, he was tearing something up. He favorite thing is to grab a loose roll of toilet paper and shred it to chunks. He has a odd habit of hunting out my dirty socks, just to prance around with them. Yes he prances with them. Though he has never damaged a sock, he just likes to carry them around.

Right now he would rather play fetch as a reward or game, than tug, that changed around 7 month mark. Yes he will retrieve a copper pipe also. Our usually our tug sessions last about 5 minutes, before he sits to try to get me to throw the tug.

Nerves are very solid, I can introduce him anything new and ether doesn't notices it, or takes about 5 minutes to get used to it.

When strangers come up the driveway, he doesn't make a sound, he just goes stares at them till he can no longer see them.

The bad, for about the first 3-4 months we had him, he would have explosive diarrhea ever 2-3 days. Vets ran tons of tests and never found a problem with him. They vet put him on a special Royal Canin diet, that I was skeptical about for about 6 weeks. After 3 days, he never had a diarrhea problem. The vet told me the Royal Canin was too expensive for me to keep feeding my dog, and to go back to whatever I want to feed him. I did, and never had a problem.

The diarrhea problems, made it a nightmare to house break him, it wasn't till around 10 month mark he started to finally "get it."

Over all I wouldn't trade him for anything, he is a been a great dog. Now that he is one, I plan to get his hip prelims done next month or so, and make him my new running buddy. 

I have another year till I leave this island, Immo will be just over 2 then, and I hope I find someone to help me train him.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a handsome boy! Thanks for the update, he sounds like a lot of fun (except for the diarrhea part).

Sorry that you are having those issues, hope you and your vet eventually figure it out. You may want to try going on a raw diet for him to see if that helps - getting off kibble and going to raw made a huge difference for my Rottie mix. 

I can just imagine him prancing around with a sock all proud of himself - what a character!


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

He hasn't had a diarrhea in about 6 months now. The 6 week break to the Royal Canin food fixed it. He now eats Fromm Gold kibble and does great on it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

He is still a beauty!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I like how he kept all his markings .... hes a handsome boy!!


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Quick update. Here is the boy at 14 months, he just got his first adult winter coat in and it looks great. Still doing awesome, starting to finally settle down. He recently got a rash that we need have the vet check out next week, I think I will have some xrays of his hips taken while am at it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So handsome!


----------



## Kontrollverlust (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey he was born one day before my Czech pup LOL. Just noticed that. Very handsome young man you have there!


----------

